# Proposed youth hunt date opinions



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Just wondering what you guys thought about the proposed idea to move the youth day to one week before the opener? 

Me, personally, I don't like it. That will put it right on the muzzy deer hunt weekend that me and my son have tags for.

This will only be my second time on the youth hunt but do you think the birds will still remember the steel flying from the week before or have forgotten about it?

What's your opinion? Would you prefer it one week or two weeks before the normal opener?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I know most guys prefer it 2 weeks prior to the regular opener. I personally don't think it matters if the birds rest one week or two weeks. There will be birds around no matter what. I do however wish the DWR would take into consideration other hunts that are scheduled to open the same days. I enjoy elk hunting with a rifle but the hunt starts the same day as the waterfowl opener. The elk rifle hunt use to open on a Wednesday and then you could get home for the duck opener on Saturday. I understand your frustration with having to choose between hunts.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Fowlmouth, the youth only comes one day a year, and I have several days to chase deer. Just sucks having to come off the mountain for a day then go back up. **** ducks wound up being more addicting than i expected -O,- And I hear ya on the elk!!! I'm as big of a elk freak as you will ever know and the last couple years I've got into the birds, I started doing archery elk. But this year I got a cow tag starting on Oct. 5th. Shouldn't be hard to fill that tag so ill probably make the duck opener then buzz down to the Manti's for a few days. 

By the way, I got that motor running good. Nothing new plugs, valve adjustment, and coil gap adjustment couldn't handle.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I had a cow tag last year for Strawberry. I was torn about missing the waterfowl opener but figured I could get a cow quickly on Saturday and then hunt ducks the next day. Well, I did get a cow opening morning, but I ended up staying there for 3 more days with my buddy trying to get his spike tag filled. If he wasn't sleeping when I shot the cow he could have had the spike that was with her. Oh well I still got 80 days of waterfowling in last season. That's good news about your motor. I'll bet your ready to get using it and your new boat to smack some ducks.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Boy, that's an understatement  The wife is already getting burned out with it haha. Good thing is, I have my 13 year old son bugging her about it just as much. I even have my little girl and boy excited to go out and see what it's all about. Proud papa here. 

Do you ever make it out here in Hooper for Ogden bay or pintail? I'd love to see how the pros do it 

I have a couple GOOD late season goose fields I could get us on for trade.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm good with having it the week before. We'll probably hunt ducks in the morning, then run up north a bit and hunt huns (and I can shoot on that hunt!) and then head back for more ducks in the evening. It works out nice for our circumstances.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

If you look at the calendar on the DWR web site, there is a hunt going pretty much every day all fall. There will always be conflicts. The DWR is really trying hard right now to recruit and keep kids in hunting. My understanding is the reason for the change was so that it would not conflict with the Youth Upland Game day. This will give the youth 2 Saturdays to go out hunting and not have to compete with the adults. I think it is a good move. I don't think it will affect the birds at all. 

BTW, those of you that have kids that have grown up or are not interested in hunting, mentor a kid on the Youth Day. It is a lot of fun!!!!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Jeff, I do not envy the job the guys have trying to coordinate all the hunts in the fall. I am fine with whatever day they decide and we will make it work no doubt. 

Me personally, it works out better two weeks before than one week. Others would prefer how it proposed. I'm just curious what the majority is. And I couldn't agree with you more on the youth hunt. After the fun I had with my boy and the others we had with us, my boat will be full on that day with kids long after mine are raised :grin:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

utahbigbull said:


> I even have my little girl and boy excited to go out and see what it's all about. Proud papa here.
> 
> Do you ever make it out here in Hooper for Ogden bay or pintail? Heck yes
> I'd love to see how the pros do it  Me Too! :grin:
> I have a couple GOOD late season goose fields I could get us on for trade.


I have two daughters (14 & 12) that will be starting hunters education next week. They are excited to get out in the marsh too. The youth hunt was always a positive experience for my oldest daughter, but she just gets to watch her sisters shoot this year.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Where are your kids taking their hunter ed class? My youngest will be taking it at cabellas


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm fine with it a week before. I like that they now get to hunt chuks too.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I have two daughters (14 & 12) that will be starting hunters education next week. They are excited to get out in the marsh too. The youth hunt was always a positive experience for my oldest daughter, but she just gets to watch her sisters shoot this year.


that awesome fowlmouth. the girls are going to show you up.

If it a week before the opener. i will be missing it  but I got to take some youth out chasing deer for there first time.:grin:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

swbuckmaster said:


> Where are your kids taking their hunter ed class? My youngest will be taking it at cabellas


Tooele County Health Building


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

I am a very strong supporter of two weeks before. As one of the coordinators for the Mentored Youth Hunt program we are very concerned of the damage it may do to our program. Every year we struggle to get enough mentors for the hundreds of kids that enter to win hunts with our mentors. Last year we were able to get out 34 kids, if they move it to one week before our hunt (first Sat of the Muzzle Deer) We will loose at least 10 of our previous mentors. Not to mention all of the dads that would be taking their own kids out that will now be on the mountain chasing deer. 

That combined with the fact that for the last two years our mentored hunts have been a combined effort with the UWA and DWR. I have even had the chance to take kids and c o's out together so the kids can see that "Fish Cops" are the good guys as long as you stay on the right side of the law. A few days ago I got a call from my contact at the DWR and if they move it, they will be spread too thin with the deer hunt and can't help out. That will be a huge loss for us. 

Long story even longer, I am the last one to not support the state in what they do and have a very strong relationship with them, but this change will hurt the kids IMO. If you do support the youth hunt as it is please come to the Rack meetings and shoot this change down. There is one this Wed in Brigham. 

Thanks, Chuck


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

im plan on being at the meeting.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

chuck harsin said:


> I am a very strong supporter of two weeks before. As one of the coordinators for the Mentored Youth Hunt program we are very concerned of the damage it may do to our program. Every year we struggle to get enough mentors for the hundreds of kids that enter to win hunts with our mentors. Last year we were able to get out 34 kids, if they move it to one week before our hunt (first Sat of the Muzzle Deer) We will loose at least 10 of our previous mentors. Not to mention all of the dads that would be taking their own kids out that will now be on the mountain chasing deer.
> 
> That combined with the fact that for the last two years our mentored hunts have been a combined effort with the UWA and DWR. I have even had the chance to take kids and c o's out together so the kids can see that "Fish Cops" are the good guys as long as you stay on the right side of the law. A few days ago I got a call from my contact at the DWR and if they move it, they will be spread too thin with the deer hunt and can't help out. That will be a huge loss for us.
> 
> ...


That is enough reasoning for me!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Sounds like after the RAC meetings the youth hunt will be left at 2 weeks prior to the regular opener. September 21st for the youth hunt.....


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for the update Fowlmouth. I wish I could have attended. Makes it hard when a guy has three kids he has to watch at night due to the wife being at work :ballchain:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

utahbigbull said:


> Thanks for the update Fowlmouth. I wish I could have attended. Makes it hard when a guy has three kids he has to watch at night due to the wife being at work :ballchain:


I read it on the Refuge forum, so I am assuming it's gospel.:grin: If anyone has heard differently with the date please say so....................


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

It will still need to be voted on by the Wildlife Board on the 22nd of August but I would assume it to go through with the response of the public at the RACS .........Good job everyone!


----------

